# [SNOW] snow shovel tip



## bee (May 12, 2002)

if you have a metal bladed snow shovel and the snow sticks to it causing much frustration :waa: , heat the blade( wood stove/propane torch) and rub a wax candle stub front and back...I do mine in the wood stove and carry it to the porch(no wax fumes in house) and apply the stub over several sheets of newspaper(save for fire starter)...happy shoveling!! we only got about 7 inches from this storm..hear things are worse east and north :no:


----------



## BCR (Jun 24, 2002)

Hey Bee, good tip. I now use a plastic lightweight ergonomic snow shovel that cost a ridiculous amount of $ (about $20). I have to say that it makes shoveling snow quick and painless. So even though this is only the second winter season with it, I have gotten my dollar's worth from it. Every use from here on out is gravy. It is terrific and beats my old heavy metal one by miles. I used to use oil on my old one.

Also, try using small chick grit on the sidewalks to create non-slip surfaces where you shouldn't use salt. It is very effective and sweeps off easily when sidewalks are dry. Cat litter will work but clay litter tends to clump and create mud--grit "stomps off" before you enter the house.


----------



## Grizz (May 11, 2002)

I let the guy who put it there take it away!! :haha:


----------



## ed/IL (May 11, 2002)

Get the neighbor kid to do it for you. I loved making a few bucks shoveling when I was a growing up.


----------



## BCR (Jun 24, 2002)

Ed--I wish I had neighbor kids to take it on. Meantime, I have clients that come to the house each day and so I have to maintain it very carefully.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Could you use the spray cooking oil on the shovel ?? Just a thought !!


----------

